# ترجمات الكتاب المقدس



## الباحث عن الراعي الصالح (13 سبتمبر 2011)

اريد ان اعرف اوجه الخلاف ما بين الترجمات المختلفة للكتاب المقدس امثال ترجمة سميث والاخبار السارة وما الى ذلك ؟ وايهما اسهل وادق


----------



## apostle.paul (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*فى تراجم نقدية تتبع النص السكندرى امثال العربية المشتركة واليسوعية  
وفى تراجم تتبع نص الاغلبية البيزنطى اللى هى عائلة كينج جيمس وسميث وفانديك  
*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*ويوجد انواع من التراجم تراجم تفسيرية وتراجم متحررية وترجمة حرفية*


----------



## صوت الرب (13 سبتمبر 2011)

برأئي أسهل ترجمة هي ترجمة الحياة ( ترجمة تفسيرية)
و أدق ترجمة هي ترجمة سميث و فاندايك 
و كلاهما موجودان هنا في المنتدى
http://www.arabchurch.com/bible.php


----------



## ROWIS (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا شوفت حلقة الاخ رشيد والكتور اشرف عزمي وقال ان ترجمة الفانديك من التراجم الحرفية وان التراجم الحرفية افضل بكتير من حيث ملائمتها للنص البيزنطي او اليوناني.
*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (6 أغسطس 2015)

الرب يبارككم


----------



## القسيس محمد (12 أغسطس 2015)

صوت الرب قال:


> برأئي أسهل ترجمة هي ترجمة الحياة ( ترجمة تفسيرية)
> و أدق ترجمة هي ترجمة سميث و فاندايك
> و كلاهما موجودان هنا في المنتدى
> http://www.arabchurch.com/bible.php


*سلام ونعمة
انا بتفق مع حضرتك تماما ترجمة الحياة من افضل الترجمات التفسيرية وقراتها سهلة وجملها تكاد ان تكون خاليا من الاخطاء اللغوية. اما ترجمة فانديك فهى ترجمة حرفية ولكن لغتها ركيكة جدا بالنسبة للغة العربية بقواعدها. 
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (23 أغسطس 2015)

isaac_102 قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> انا بتفق مع حضرتك تماما ترجمة الحياة من افضل الترجمات التفسيرية وقراتها سهلة وجملها تكاد ان تكون خاليا من الاخطاء اللغوية. اما ترجمة فانديك فهى ترجمة حرفية ولكن لغتها ركيكة جدا بالنسبة للغة العربية بقواعدها.
> الرب يباركك*​



ما اعلمه ان من ضبطها لغويا متخصصين فى اللغة العبرية
هل لديك امثلة على ركاكتها اللغوية كما تقول؟؟


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (24 أغسطس 2015)

رسالة الكلمة: المقالات

العدد: 6،  تشرين الثاني 2006
 
http://www.risalatalkalima.com/details.asp?id=258 الموضوع: الكتاب المقدّس
 

عنوان المقال: التّرجمة العربيّة الأكثر أمانةً

الكاتب:     طوني ضوّ 
 

المقدمة: قصّة ترجمة "سميث-فان دايك" للكتاب المقدّس

 

     عمرها مئة وثلاثون عاماً.  وليدة العمل الإرساليّ الإنجيليّ للعالم العربيّ.  سبقها الكثير من التّرجمات، ولحقها الكثير أيضاً.  لكنّها لا تُنافَس!  فهي الأحبّ على قلوب المؤمنين.  نادرة في بلاغتها وأمانتها للنّصّ الأصليّ.  بعض رجالات الله المُبارَكين وعدد من روّاد اللّغة العربيّة عملوا عليها، والله بارَكها.  لذا، ستبقى ترجمة "سميث-فان دايك" الرّفيقة الوحيدة لمسار كنيسة الرّبّ في العالم العربيّ.

     هناك ترجمات عديدة سبقت ترجمة "سميث-فان دايك": ترجمة أسقف إشبيلية سنة 750م، وترجمة "سعد الفيّومي" سنة 1657م، وترجمة المطران "سركيس الرّزّي" سنة 1671م، وترجمة القسّ "هنري مارتن" للعهد الجديد سنة 1816م.  كما تمّ طبع الكتاب المقدس باللّغة العربيّة لأوّل مرّة عام 1822م من قِبَل الإرساليّة البريطانيّة.  كلّ هذه التّرجمات أدّت خدمة جليلة لعصرها، ولكن في نطاق محدود.

 

     الله هيّأ وسميث بادر

     في أوائل القرن التّاسع عشر، بدأت حركة النّهضة الأدبيّة، وانتشرت الحركة المُرسَليّة في بلدان الشّرق الأوسط، بمجيء الرّوّاد المُرسَلين الإنجيليّين منذ عام 1819، ممّا حتّم وجود ترجمة جديدة، خصوصاً أنّ تلك التّرجمات فيها الكثير من الضّعف.  وقد هيّأ الله لهذه التّرجمة رجالاً قلّما يجود التّاريخ بمثلهم، وسنظلّ نذكر بأعظم التّقدير جهود الدّكتور "عالي سميث" والدّكتور "كرنيليوس فان دايك" والمعلّم "بطرس البستاني" والشّيخ "ناصيف اليازجي" والشّيخ "يوسف الأسير" وغيرهم.

 

    في شهر آذار من العام 1844 قدّم الدّكتور "سميث" مشروعاً للّجنة الّتي كانت تُشرِف على أعمال الإرساليّة، أشار فيه إلى الحاجة الملحّة إلى ترجمة عربيّة للكتاب المقدّس.  فقبِلَت اللّجنة هذا المشروع وأثنت على رغبته الصّادقة في ترجمة الكتاب المقدّس إلى الّلغة العربيّة ترجمة صحيحة وسليمة ودقيقة، وعَيَّنَت لجنة فرعيّة لدرس الموضوع من مختلف نواحيه، من أعضائها: الدّكتور "سميث" والدّكتور "فان دايك" الّذي لم يكن قد تجاوز السّادسة والعشرين من عمره وقتئذ.  وفي مستهلّ العام 1847 قرّرت المُرسِليّة الأميركيّة القيام بترجمة الكتاب المقدّس من اللّغتَين العبريّة واليونانيّة إلى اللّغة العربيّة.  وطلبت من الدّكتور "سميث" أن يرأس هذه اللّجنة الّتي تقوم بهذه المهمّة، وأن يكرّس حياته ومواهبه لهذا العمل المَجيد.  وأعدَّت تقريراً يُبيّن أهميّة هذه التّرجمة ونداءً يُنشَر في أميركا لجمع التّبرّعات.

         

     

     شرع الدّكتور "سميث" عام 1848 في التّرجمة يُعاونه أعظم قطبَين من أقطاب اللّغة العربيّة هما المعلّم "بطرس البستاني" والشّيخ "ناصيف اليازجي".  وقد انكبّ الثّلاثة، واضعين كلّ نبوغهم، على العمل الجليل بهمّة لا تعرف الملل.  كان الدّكتور "سميث" عالِماً ضليعاً في العبريّة واليونانيّة، وكان يُتقن اللّغة العربيّة كأحد أبنائها، ويعرفها لفظاً وكتابة، فصحى وعامّيّة.  وكان المعلّم "بطرس البستاني" حجّة في اللّغة العربيّة، إلى جانب معرفته عدداً من اللّغات الأخرى لا سيّما اللّغات السّاميّة.  فكان يستطيع بسهولة أن يُترجم العهد القديم من اللّغة العبريّة إلى اللّغة العربيّة، أي من لغة ساميّة إلى لغة ساميّة أخرى.  وكان الشّيخ "ناصيف اليازجي" نحويّاً قديراً ومَرجَعاً أعلى، فانتُدِبَ مُصحِّح المطبعة لضبط اللّغة.  وانصرف الأوّلان إلى التّرجمة وانكبّا عليها بتحقيق وتدقيق وعناية فائقة، وكانا يضبطان التّرجمة من الأصل ضبطاً تامّاً.  وفي شهر آذار عام 1850م كانا قد أتمّا ترجمة سفر التّكوين.  وفي عام 1854 سلّم الدّكتور "سميث" للمسؤولين عن الطّبع أسفار موسى الخمسة مع بعض أجزاء العهد الجديد.  وقبل موت الدّكتور "سميث" المبكّر بالسّرطان، في كانون الثّاني عام 1857، كان قد أتمّ ترجمة أسفار موسى الخمسة والعهد الجديد كلّه، بالإضافة إلى بعض أجزاء من أسفار الأنبياء: إشعياء 1-52، وهوشع، ويوئيل، وعاموس، وعوبديا، ويونان، وميخا، وناحوم.

    

أمّا طريقة "سميث" في التّرجمة فدقيقة إلى أبعد حدود الدّقّة.  كان "بطرس البستاني" يعمل على مسوّدة، ثمّ يراجع "سميث" التّرجمة عن الأصل.  كان يرجع إلى الأصل العبريّ والآراميّ للعهد القديم، والأصل اليونانيّ للعهد الجديد.  وكان أيضاً يراجع النُّسَخ والتّرجمات الأخرى للمقارنة.  وأخيراً تُقدَّم النّسخة إلى الشّيخ "ناصيف اليازجي" لمراجعتها مراجعة دقيقة، وضبط اللّغة والنّحو والأسلوب.  وبعد ذلك تُطبَع النُّسخ وتُرسَل إلى مشاهير العلماء من مُرسَلين ووطنيّين في البلاد العربيّة وفي ألمانيا.  هذه الاستشارات لا تقتصر على العلماء فقط بل تتعدّاهم إلى أشخاص عاديّين وبسطاء يُطلَب منهم أن يُشيروا إلى أيّة كلمة أو عبارة يجدونها غامضة أو يَلتَبس معناها عليهم.  كانت هذه الملاحظات تَلقى كلّ عناية عند "سميث" وزملائه، وفي ضوئها تُعدّ النُّسخ الأخيرة للطّبع.

 

   فان دايك يُنهي العمل

     كان موت "سميث" المبكر خسارة فادحة، لكنّ الله الّذي سمح بموته كان قد أعدّ "فان دايك" بديلاً عنه.  كان هذا الأخير قد تلقّى علوم اللّغة العربيّة على يد المعلّم "بطرس البستاني" والشّيخ "ناصيف اليازجي"، والشّيخ "يوسف الأسير" الّذي فضّل الدّكتور "فان دايك" الاستعانة به في ترجمة الكتاب المقدّس لنبوغه وبلاغته.  وأتقن "فان دايك" اللّغة العربيّة شعراً ونثراً حتّى أصبح من أعلامها.  لذلك تعيَّن بدلاً من الدّكتور "سميث" لمتابعة التّرجمة عام 1857.  فانصرف بكلّ قواه يجتهد في تطبيق كلّ كلمة عن أصلها سائراً على نهج سلفه.  وبدأ أوّلاً في مراجعة جميع الأسفار الّتي ترجمها "سميث" والمعلّم "البستاني"، وانتهى منها عام 1860.  وفي 22 آب عام 1864 انتهى من ترجمة باقي العهد القديم.  وتمّ طبع الكتاب المقدّس كاملاً في 10 آذار عام 1865.  وقضى "كرنيليوس فان دايك" بقيّة أيّام حياته وشغله الشّاغل مراجعة التّرجمة، ووضع ملاحظاته عليها، وظلّ يُنقّح ويُصحّح فيها حتّى يوم وفاته في 13 تشرين الثّاني عام 1895.  ويكون الوقت الّذي قضاه "فان دايك" في ترجمة الكتاب المقدّس، منذ تعيينه عضواً في اللّجنة عام 1844 إلى يوم وفاته عام 1895، أكثر من خمسين عاماً.  لذلك عُرفت التّرجمة باِسم "ترجمة فان دايك".

 

     إنّ كلّ مَن يقرأ الكتاب المقدّس باللّغة العربيّة "ترجمة سميث-فان دايك" وهو ذو معرفة باللّغتَين العبريّة واليونانيّة، يُقدّرها أعظم تقدير خصوصاً من ناحية أمانة المُترجِمين ودقّتهم في التّرجمة، حتّى قال أحدهم: "قد وصَلَت الأمانة بالمُتَرجِمين حدّاً يُظهر الغامض في اللّغة الأصليّة غامضاً في هذه التّرجمة.  والعبارة الّتي تحتمل أكثر من معنى في الأصل، تحتمل أكثر من معنى فيها".  إنّما خير تقدير لهذه التّرجمة نراه في آثارها الرّوحيّة الّتي تُترك في حياة الأفراد والكنائس.  فحيثما وصل الكتاب المقدّس أثبت أنّه "كلمة الله الّتي لا تَرجِع إليه فارغة"، وقد كان بركة لإنعاش الكنائس القديمة، وتأسيس كنائس دارسة للكتاب، وقيادة كثيرين من كلّ الأجناس والأديان


----------

